# Identical Twins



## TonyaG

Hello!! I just found out last week that I am having identical twins, I'm 13w2d, and I'm getting nervous!

Anyone else who is pregnant with twins or has twins I would love to hear your story!

How many weeks were you when you delivered, were they identical or fraternal?


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I delivered via C-section at 38 weeks, I have fraternal boys! Keep active in your pregnancy, it helps a lot!


----------



## xxshellsxx

congratulations!

Mine are fraternal (di/di) boys and will be having a c-section next wednesday (14th) i'll be 37+3. there is still a 30% chance of them being identical as they are the same sex, so i can't wait to see what they look like and start guessing if they are or not lol


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats! My water broke at 35 weeks and they were delivered via c-section due to B being breech. They are fraternal.


----------



## SucreK

Identical twins here! I delivered at 33+4. Other identical twin moms I know went at 30 weeks and 35 weeks.


----------



## lanet

Fraternal here, boy and girl. 30 weeks 4 days and hoping they stay in for at least 4-5 more weeks! 
Congrats!


----------



## marymoomin

I have identical girls but didn't find out until they were 9 mths by DNA test. Until then we thought they were frats.


----------



## TonyaG

I'm a little nervous, since the ultrasound tech said they were sharing the same amniotic sac, I'm hoping she made a error!


----------



## Mommieh25

TonyaG said:


> I'm a little nervous, since the ultrasound tech said they were sharing the same amniotic sac, I'm hoping she made a error!


Praying all is well for you dusting thus pregnancy. Let us know how it is gong.


----------



## TonyaG

I got confirmation that the twins are Momo, I guess I have a long and stressful road ahead.


----------



## SucreK

TonyaG said:


> I got confirmation that the twins are Momo, I guess I have a long and stressful road ahead.

As if having twins (and identical ones at that!) isn't stressful enough. :hugs:

Focus on the success stories: https://www.twintalkblog.com/2015/01/twin-birth-story-mary-kate-white.html

You can do this!


----------



## Mommieh25

We'll be praying for you. Hope all is well with the pregnancy. Keep us posted. We will support you.


----------



## TonyaG

Thank you both so much!!! 
It's crazy, I've read all the bad things but have a good feeling :)


----------



## marymoomin

I have two friends that had momos. Both went to 36 and 37 weeks no problems. Good luck and I hope all goes well. X


----------



## TonyaG

Wow that's amazing! I haven't read any stories that they deliver that late.


----------



## Mommieh25

TonyaG said:


> Thank you both so much!!!
> It's crazy, I've read all the bad things but have a good feeling :)

You will have a great pregnancy! I believe that with you.


----------



## marymoomin

One was a midwife herself and went again every bit of consultant advice and hung on to 37 weeks and the other literally sailed through to 36 with a vaginal delivery despite being pushed towards c section. I think these scenarios are not as uncommon as you would think.


----------



## skyesmom

...aaaand 13 weeks is really early to be 100% sure they are momo! that membrane is suuuuper thin and may show up on the later scans! which would mean you're having mo-dis!


----------



## TonyaG

skyesmom said:


> ...aaaand 13 weeks is really early to be 100% sure they are momo! that membrane is suuuuper thin and may show up on the later scans! which would mean you're having mo-dis!

Yes I agree, that's why I'm concerned that im 16.5 weeks now and I haven't had any further scan to see, or been sent to a specialist???


----------



## SucreK

TonyaG said:


> skyesmom said:
> 
> 
> ...aaaand 13 weeks is really early to be 100% sure they are momo! that membrane is suuuuper thin and may show up on the later scans! which would mean you're having mo-dis!
> 
> Yes I agree, that's why I'm concerned that im 16.5 weeks now and I haven't had any further scan to see, or been sent to a specialist???Click to expand...

WHHHHHHAAAT? Get thee to a specialist! I'm not sure how it works in Canada, but I'd call one up and tell them to get me in today/tomorrow! I'll bet these wee ones are mo-di!


----------



## skyesmom

i agree with SucreK! call your doctor or midwife tomorrow, say you've been diagnosed with momo twins at 13 weeks but haven't heard any follow up on that so far and demand another scan to check if the membrane can be seen now!

i am also sure it will all go fine and that you have the mo-dis in there!


----------



## TonyaG

I'm waiting to see my OB now, hopefully she will refer me to a high risk doctor. Bee have 1 in town


----------



## Mommieh25

TonyaG said:


> I'm waiting to see my OB now, hopefully she will refer me to a high risk doctor. Bee have 1 in town

Great! I was praying they would send you to someone.


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks for the support. My OB is referring me to a woman's hospital downtown Toronto (our closest big city) and confirmed I will be off work at 24 weeks. Daily monitoring of not inpatient treatment and delivery between 32-33 weeks.


----------



## TonyaG

We saw the high risk doctor on Thursday. Our ultrasound went well everything looked fine with both babies. 
We found out we are having 2 little girls!

We were given the option of inpatient or outpatient monitoring. And we need to decide when we want to start. Once they start monitoring us they will deliver, if we choose too early the babies could have severe health issues. If we choose to late they may not make it at all if there is a problem. 

Delivery if no problems will be by c-section at 32.5 weeks.


----------



## Mommieh25

TonyaG said:


> We saw the high risk doctor on Thursday. Our ultrasound went well everything looked fine with both babies.
> We found out we are having 2 little girls!
> 
> We were given the option of inpatient or outpatient monitoring. And we need to decide when we want to start. Once they start monitoring us they will deliver, if we choose too early the babies could have severe health issues. If we choose to late they may not make it at all if there is a problem.
> 
> Delivery if no problems will be by c-section at 32.5 weeks.


Wow! How exciting! Two little princesses! Get ready for the girly fun!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Congrats on the little girls, so sorry about the complications but having twins is such a blessing and before you know it they will be running around!


----------



## Laura2806

Hoping all goes well and they stay put and healthy till 32.5! It's stressful enough without added extras :( is July 13th your 40wk due date or 32.5? Just out of curiosity, only I'm due with mo/di girls 2nd July (40wks) but will deliver at 37 latest :)


----------



## TonyaG

Thank you!
July 13 is my 40w due date, I'm looking at May fr actual delivery...seems so soon!
Good luck with your twins :)


----------



## Redbean

I just delivered triplets w modi identicals, but now that I see all three girls I wonder if the third isn't also identical. No identifying marks except opposite cowlicks! Yikes. I'm a little afraid of keeping them apart. I went 33+4 and only delivered bc of preeclampsia. Babies wanted to stay in there. Be prepared for contractions to start early and last. Mine started at 22 weeks, 5-8 min apart and stayed until I delivered.

Also, keep an eye out for twin to twin. We were diagnosed at 17 weeks, and it resolved itself by 19. It's dangerous and comes on fast. Research it now so you know it if you have it.


----------



## Laura2806

May will be here before you know it! I'm looking at first couple weeks June unless the girls have other ideas!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Be ready for babies to arrive anywhere from 30 weeks! I now this is early, but i know lots of ladies who had there babies this early, often from one baby kicking the other and breaking waters! x


----------



## TonyaG

Wow triplets!!! How are you handling triplets?

I am keeping an open mind on the c-section date, I am praying for anything past 28 weeks since the positive outcomes go way up!


----------



## Laura2806

Wow I never even thought of that shells! Crazy really! 

Tonya I'm hoping the same! After 28wks each day is a bonus! I've been told I'll be given steroid injections at 34wks to prepare them for early arrival! I think they'll arrive at 34wls though!


----------



## Redbean

TonyaG said:


> Wow triplets!!! How are you handling triplets?
> 
> I am keeping an open mind on the c-section date, I am praying for anything past 28 weeks since the positive outcomes go way up!

They are still in the NICU. I delivered 13 days ago and they are now 35+4. I have no idea how all three fit in me, as they were huge and I apparently was not (though I felt like it). I gad to stop working at 26 weeks. It gets hard bc your uterus stretches so quickly, and recovery is harder for the same reason. 

Girls are doing well, though. Even if it's uncomfortable, you really want to keep them in until 32 weeks. It will save you a ton of issues after. Take it easy as soon as it starts to get hard. I only delivered bc of preeclampsia.


----------



## Laura2806

Glad your girls are doing well red! Hope they're home really soon!


----------



## TonyaG

That's so nice to hear that the girls are doing great! 
I have another appointment today. Can't wait for the ultrasound


----------



## Laura2806

Hope the US went well hun :) I count down from one to the next haha 6 sleeps for me


----------



## TonyaG

The ultrasound was great :)
Both babies were very active and everything looked good. 
2 weeks until the next one. 

We saw a different doctor, and she agreeded I can do inpatient monitoring, she didn't press us to make a decision about when we wanted to start. She will have a pediatrician meet with us at our next visit to help us make that decision.


----------



## Laura2806

Good stuff Tonya! All sounding very good and I think meeting with a paediatrician will be really helpful :)


----------



## Koifish

Congrats on your twins, I hope everything continues to go smoothly and look good! 

I currently have mo/di identicals hanging around and pray all the time that it goes well. I am 14 weeks, so a bit behind you. So far so good but I know things change fast, I feel like i am always waiting for that next appointment! Its very scary with the things that can develop and I am sure more stressful with momo. I go in every 2 weeks but might change to weekly soon. I am glad you got to a specialist, I found them to be very helpful! I am sure everything will work out for you!


----------



## TonyaG

Thank you!
Every pregnancy is stressful but to add all these crazy rare things on top is too much!

Good luck to you and your twins


----------

